# Death by Pre-Calculus



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone else ever feel so overwhelmed by a class that you just want to end it all? :| Like, you just can't seem to understand a single thing, even when you ask for help? And everything seems like gibberish? Or am I the only one who has experienced suicidal thoughts due to a single math class? :blank


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

that class was fun


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

thisismeyo said:


> that class was fun


Sarcasm? :|


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Sarcasm? :|


 truth


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

thisismeyo said:


> truth


You should tutor me then. :b


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> You should tutor me then. :b


 :no


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

thisismeyo said:


> :no


Ha, don't come around here talking about how "fun" it is for you then. :mum


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Ha, don't come around here talking about how "fun" it is for you then. :mum


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

*punches wall*


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

The only reason I got a B in precalc was because my professor gave us half credit for as much work that was shown on tests and she was nice enough to give me a 100 on "group projects" that I did on my own (and the majority of my answers were wrong). Very nice woman.

Now I'm talking Calc 1..... :/
Shoot me!

I guess I would suggest that you watch patrickmjt or Khanacademy on YouTube or google precalculus (or algebra or trigonometry) study guides. I think purplemath has some trig and algebra info too (not sure and don't feel like checking right now).


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Calculus is absolute death. I dropped it a few weeks ago. People go around bragging about how easy it is and I have to resist the urge to punch them in the face.

Didn't get suicidal thoughts from it, but feelings of worthlessness and believing I must be really friggin' stupid not to understand it when it comes so easy to others, to the point where I would cry for hours when I got confused and ended up get nothing done for the entire night, in both calculus and other classes. So I just said **** it and dropped it, but now I have to take it in the summer.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> Calculus is absolute death. I dropped it a few weeks ago. People go around bragging about how easy it is and I have to resist the urge to punch them in the face.
> 
> Didn't get suicidal thoughts from it, but feelings of worthlessness and believing I must be really friggin' stupid not to understand it when it comes so easy to others, to the point where I would cry for hours when I got confused and ended up get nothing done for the entire night, in both calculus and other classes. So I just said **** it and dropped it, but now I have to take it in the summer.


I tried and tried to drop the damn class but I can't.  So i guess i'll just have to bust my nonexistent nuts and try to get at least a C.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> I tried and tried to drop the damn class but I can't.  So i guess i'll just have to bust my nonexistent nuts and try to get at least a C.


Hey, as long as you pass so you don't have to take it again  Are you in high school calc? I'm in university but I had never taken it in high school so it's all new to me.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> Hey, as long as you pass so you don't have to take it again  Are you in high school calc? I'm in university but I had never taken it in high school so it's all new to me.


Yes, high school pre-calculus/trigonometry. The part that really ****ing pisses me off is that i don't even need it to graduate, it's just that it's "too late" in the semester to drop classes. -.-


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Yes, high school pre-calculus/trigonometry. The part that really ****ing pisses me off is that i don't even need it to graduate, it's just that it's "too late" in the semester to drop classes. -.-


Ahhh that really sucks :| I feel bad for you, I'd probably go crazy.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> Ahhh that really sucks :| I feel bad for you, I'd probably go crazy.


Yes. I see now why people go on shooting rampages. All it takes is that one class that you're having a hard time in. :|
Just kidding.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Yes. I see now why people go on shooting rampages. All it takes is that one class that you're having a hard time in. :|
> Just kidding.


Haha, I know what you mean though. Classes like that can make life so miserable  At least you'll never have to take it again once it's over!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I literally failed Precalculas and Calculas in college, but the teachers liked me so I passed.

I couldn't understand anything, I went to the tutor center at my college alot, and I still couldn't figure it out.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I just had a national test in calculus and trigonometry o.o.
In general, i found the course at a reasonable difficulty level and quite fun at times. But there were a few concepts i don't think i managed to wrap my head around. 

Fortunately, we weren't required to derive rules or formulas by ourselves for the test, but were provided with a sheet of the necessary ones for reference. (I wonder if that would be considered cheating by any other countries standards..?)

Since i'm not very good at explaining things, i don't think i'd be able to offer any help, although i wish i could. But as someone said above, videos on Khan academy may be helpful in increasing your understanding.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Are there other teachers or people you can get help from? People explain things in different ways, and it might be that the way you learn best is not compatible with the way you're being taught. Don't fail to self-teach; google for alternative explanations, find youtube tutorials, study. Take notes in class, and rewrite (and draw) questions in your own way before you attempt to solve them.

Do you have an example of a problem from homework that you don't understand?


----------

